

Don't name your kid Siri - codegeek
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/01/opinion/obeidallah-baby-name/index.html?hpt=hp_bn7

======
Espressosaurus
I feel sorry for the Norwegians named Siri before the iphone was even created.

------
pferde
The whole trend of giving kids names after popular products reminds me
strongly of Idiocracy. Is this how it begins?

~~~
joonix
I'm calling it hyperindividualism and it's a distinctly American phenomenon.
Everyone is reaching for fame and celebrity status but it's no longer attached
to the prerequisite of accomplishment and distinction in one's work. Rather
than hope to master a craft, people now hope to jump straight to the "being
famous" part.

------
J_Darnley
Because it would be a trademark violation?

~~~
pferde
Hardly, unless Apple is in business of making babies.

